# Water schedule



## Maximo and Sam (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello Im new to this i could use any help.

I know you are supposed to give the puppy food three times a day for only 10minutes and then take him to potty after 15-20mins. Ok ive been doing this fine. What about the water? should i take the water out the same as his bowl of food? ive been doing it this way for now but its just that after i give him his last meal (food and water) i take him outside for potty and then we play for a bit and he comes in the house really thirsty. And if i give him water ill need it to take out again for peeing. im so confused

Please help and thanks this forum is great

Btw - Sam is 3 months old


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The only water restriction we did was at night in his crate. He could have water up to when we closed the crate door. We did take him out at night for a month or so. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i left water out constantly up until about an hour before bedtime. at three months he is still growing and playing a lot and needs to keep hydrated!


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

You should always offer him clean, fresh water. The only time I wouldn't allow him to have water would be about an hour before bed until he gets a little older.

Reese is now 2 and we have a filtered water bowl down for her at all times. Sometimes she will drink and drink and drink before bed but never bugs us to get up in the middle of the night. 

As far as feeding schedule - Definitely feed three times a day. Once he is full grown, three times a day won't be needed. Be careful you are only allowing the recommended feeding guidelines. Over feeding can cause your puppy to grow too fast, which can be harmful to his bones in the long run. Of course, puppies do need a lot of extra nutrition at a young age, but overfeeding can be harmful to his health.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never restricted water, even at night during potty training. Hank never peed in his crate and was sleeping through the night within a week or so of bringing him home.

We have 3 bowls of water available, 2 outdoors, 1 indoors.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Stormy is 14 weeks old and I always leave fresh water for her to drink whenever, day or night. I don't crate, instead she is in a small laundry at night, and I have a bowl of water for her in there as well. She has puppy pee pads in there, but hardly ever needs them through the night. First thing in the morning though she goes outside and pees like a racehorse 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maximo and Sam (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, i feel bad now , i only give him water three times a day. will change that for now on. 

Thnks for the help !


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy's previous owner only gave his dogs water when he feed them! So when I rescued Buddy he would drain the water bowl and have a belly full of water so that he couldn't fit actual food! I will have had Buddy for 2 years in Dec. and he still drains the water bowl at least once a day even though water is available to him 24/7! I used to have to pick up the water bowl when he started to drain to bowl to break his habit! I have several bowls of water throughout the house- The main kitchen bowl and back yard bowl holds over 1/2 galloon of water.


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

I have never restricted water either. I know some people restrict right before bedtime, but Luna has never been a huge drinker late at night, so it wasn't a problem. She has slept through the night since 9 weeks old, so I haven't worried about it.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

I've never restricted water with Brooklyn the vet said they need to stay hydrated


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

